# What did you Engineer Today?



## Road Guy (Nov 6, 2015)

Some Right of Way Contracts...

(Stolen from a Car Forum ... What did you do to your ______ Today?)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 6, 2015)

An adjustable speed DC drive system coupled with a counter-torquing AC VFD system to achieve thermal stability within a motor control center. All with the capability of remote control/monitoring. :thumbs:


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 6, 2015)

Working on a small box culvert for a utility pipe crossing.


----------



## Freon (Nov 6, 2015)

Procedure for capping a gas well blowing out.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 6, 2015)

Forces on sea chest


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 6, 2015)

Nothing


----------



## P-E (Nov 6, 2015)

Documentation, multiple coffee day


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Nov 6, 2015)

Gone fishin


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 6, 2015)

Asbestos report, soils and foundation investigation.


----------



## P-E (Nov 6, 2015)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Gone fishin


Yar matey whatcha catch?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Nov 6, 2015)

Crabs


----------



## Supe (Nov 6, 2015)

A rum and coke. Or five.


----------



## envirotex (Nov 6, 2015)

optimized well field production


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 6, 2015)

I refined and submitted my first article for publishing in a trade journal. I'm glad I'm done...it was a lot of work. Now it's up to them if they will publish the article, and if they will, how many changes they want to make.


----------



## akwooly (Nov 6, 2015)

Wrapped up supervisor and leadership training.


----------



## cement (Nov 6, 2015)

the fence to keep the bison off the bikepath


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 7, 2015)

The wife's birthday cake...


----------



## jglavin PE (Nov 8, 2015)

Friday I worked on replacing a few hundred HPS lights with new LEDs. Today I am fixin' to engineer some laundry.


----------



## goodal (Nov 8, 2015)

Friday I finished up design for a large refrigerated warehouse.


----------



## khusaibi_PE (Nov 9, 2015)

Demolition of an 11 story masonry building in downtown Manhattan


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 9, 2015)

Grading plans for a 200+ space parking lot expansion. Also prepping for a comment resolution meeting this afternoon for the same project.


----------



## Supe (Nov 9, 2015)

An early exit from a meeting.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 9, 2015)

So far today, a slew of e-mails.


----------



## jglavin PE (Nov 9, 2015)

Trying to diplomatically tell a bunch of proposing teams why they weren't selected for a large contract.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 9, 2015)

Powerpoint

And I told some cowboy welders that "You're doing it wrong"...


----------



## Supe (Nov 9, 2015)

Lumber Jim said:


> Powerpoint
> 
> And I told some cowboy welders that "You're doing it wrong"...




Bet you $20 they do it the exact same way.

I just dropped a zillion dollar bomb of "you just f*cked up" on a plethora of inspectors. Gives me a warm, fuzzy feeling.


----------



## csb (Nov 9, 2015)

Special provision interpretation and maps.

Someone remind me again why I took Calc III?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2015)

To weed out the dumbfucks!!!

1 hour presentation begging for work and then Spent 5 hours arguing with attorneys over compensable delay, contract time, and scheduled completion..


----------



## maryannette (Nov 9, 2015)

I thought I got through the process for a change, only to be told that I had left out several steps/approvals that were needed.

Screw that shit. The approval process has gotten ri-dic ri-dic ridiculous.


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 10, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> An adjustable speed DC drive system coupled with a counter-torquing AC VFD system to achieve thermal stability within a motor control center.  All with the capability of remote control/monitoring.  :thumbs:


What interface do you use to remote control/monitor?  All of the rooms we design are controlled with Automation Direct or Allen Bradley PLC's.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 10, 2015)

MetsFan said:


> What interface do you use to remote control/monitor?  All of the rooms we design are controlled with Automation Direct or Allen Bradley PLC's.


Since I work for Rockwell (Allen-Bradley), I'm using the PowerFlex line of drives (various models).  While a PLC is a great (albeit sophisticated) way to monitor drive parameters, I'm using their proprietary software called DriveMonitor.


----------



## PEsoon2B (Nov 11, 2015)

I don't really get to 'engineer' much anymore.  I'd love to go back to being a Draftsman/Designer.  Life was so much better.

Also, hope all is well with everyone here, I've not been around much.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 11, 2015)

Last night I got called into help with the engineering side of a emergency mobile substation set.  One of our substation transformers failed (field reports said it was making a gurgling sound, which is not good at all).  1130 customers out of power.  Working for a utility may not be very glamorous, but providing an essential service makes a big difference in people's daily lives.


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 11, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Since I work for Rockwell (Allen-Bradley), I'm using the PowerFlex line of drives (various models).  While a PLC is a great (albeit sophisticated) way to monitor drive parameters, I'm using their proprietary software called DriveMonitor.


Ah cool, I didn't know you worked there.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 11, 2015)

Supe said:


> Bet you $20 they do it the exact same way.
> 
> I just dropped a zillion dollar bomb of "you just f*cked up" on a plethora of inspectors. Gives me a warm, fuzzy feeling.


Not if they want me to sign the certificate of compliance...

If they didn't need my signature then you'd be right!


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 18, 2015)

I made an EIT cry.

Kinda deserves it but I feel guilty.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 18, 2015)

kevo_55 said:


> I made an EIT cry.
> 
> Kinda deserves it but I feel guilty.


you too?! I told him that geometry is important in this line of work. Ifyou can't figure it out and/or are no good at it, then he better get the fuck out.


----------



## akwooly (Nov 18, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> you too?! I told him that geometry is important in this line of work. Ifyou can't figure it out and/or are no good at it, then he better get the fuck out.


whoa. he is going to love working for you.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 18, 2015)

akwooly said:


> whoa. he is going to love working for you.


well, in my defense, this kid has been taught, explained, encouraged and now yelled at to get things correct. It's thyme to shit or get off the pot

EDIT: and he caught me in a bad fuckin mood too.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 18, 2015)

Last time I caught a Mike in a bad mood, I became Guest_Dexman...


----------



## akwooly (Nov 18, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> well, in my defense, this kid has been taught, explained, encouraged and now yelled at to get things correct. It's thyme to shit or get off the pot


frustrating for you I bet!


----------



## Supe (Nov 18, 2015)

I engineered an excuse to get out of an audit, and engineered a month long project into three days based entirely on tribal knowledge.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 18, 2015)

Honestly? Not a whole lot.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 19, 2015)

So far today I have managed to get the lowest price available for new tires on my van... and scheduled it so that my wife is happy.

I feel like I can conquer anything now!


----------



## envirotex (Nov 19, 2015)

Ble_PE said:


> Honestly? Not a whole lot.


Yup. Sold my services.


----------



## P-E (Nov 20, 2015)

Parts of a small power plant.


----------



## glockjacket P.E. (Nov 20, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> Parts of a small power plant.


Anything cool?


----------



## P-E (Nov 20, 2015)

glockjacket said:


> Anything cool?


Only if you're an engineer.   Medium pressure stream, hot water and electricity generated from a 9 MW gas fired reciprocating engine.


----------



## glockjacket P.E. (Nov 20, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> Only if you're an engineer.   Medium pressure stream, hot water and electricity generated from a 9 MW gas fired reciprocating engine.


Nice Wartsila or Cat?  I visited a system like that at UCF, I think theres was a Mitsubishi


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 20, 2015)

TCP and Detour plan for a sewer construction plans


----------



## P-E (Nov 20, 2015)

glockjacket said:


> Nice Wartsila or Cat?  I visited a system like that at UCF, I think theres was a Mitsubishi


Jenbacher


----------



## jglavin PE (Nov 20, 2015)

Today I finished a pretty epic spreadsheet which summarizes costs, impacts, justifications, energy use and ROI data for about 35 proposed lighting upgrade projects around our facility. I've put a lot of time into it, and we finally submitted it upstairs to finance.

I'm also on vacation starting today, so it was a nice relief to finish the effort before taking off.


----------

